# Scary Skull Tree Ornaments



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Here's a project I worked on last year for a prop building contest. These are easy skull ornaments made from cheap plastic bulbs and craft foam...gasp...no papier mache involved. 

















Anyway they add a touch of spookiness to your holiday tree or work well for a Halloween tree. The artwork I used to create them is also available to download if you don't feel like designing your own.

http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=1013

Ho, Ho, Horrors!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Those are awesome!!! I already asked my wife if I could make some and she said no! Apparently it's Halloween all year long here except for Christmas time. But that method has tons of possibilities. Fence finials, lab equipment, staff or cane topper, and lots of other decorations. You truly have a creative talent. And your style is unique as well. Excellent, excellent, excellent!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Stoll, you are just one bubbling cauldron of amazing ideas and inspiration! These are some of the most fun decorations I've ever seen for a Christmas tree.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Stolloween you should sell those on the forum. You'd pay for your Christmas presents.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Amazing...why can't I think of things like that...oh yeah...no artistic talent whatsoever!

Great ornaments!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

It's beginning to look a lot like ...... hm ...... er .......uh ....... Christmas? :confuseton:

Seriously sir, those ornaments rock. :smileton:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

OMG ..I need to have those..Love them


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Love'em!!!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Creepy Cool! Nice work as usual.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

mmmmmmmm those would be cool on my nightmare before xmass tree


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Your talent is amazing. I never would have thought of this. Thank you so much for sharing how to with us.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Schweeeeeeet!

A bunch of those... some silver _Phantasm _spheres... some barbed wire garland with cobweb tinsel... And of course Santa Jack from _Nightmare_... now _that's_ holiday spirit!

Mr. Stoll... you never fail to just totally impress the socks off of me with every project.
Now if you'll excuse me, I gotta go find my socks...


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

i have to thank you so much for this. i was just recently visiting your site and saw these. i made some, they have turned out fantastic, and i am using them as small presents for my friends! as soon as i can i'll send you some pics. as a happy accident the shiny sealent i used melted the paint a tiny bit, giving a bloody red streaking effect (the plastic bulbs were red) that i couldn't have done if i tried. i really appreciate your how-to and the use of your templates. they really saved this broke little haunter.
SCARY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Amazing! Great job!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

SOOO cool Stoll..!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Those are great. Maybe I have another use for my strand of mini skull lights after all.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Really nice Scott. Thanks for sharing. And I'll try not to think less of you even though you didn't use any paper mache


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

OMG!! Awesome! 
yes yes! sell them!!


----------



## SpookyMadison (Aug 8, 2008)

*I want some!!*

Amazing artwork, Stoll!!!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

I got a great deal from one of the all year Christmas stores here in TN. and made friends with one of the store decorates and got a Black Christmas Tree lighted for Christmas this year, all these cool decorations will look great this year for my Halloween tree. They have them for sale for about $20-30 for a 6' tall and up.


----------

